# Signal verstärken 5V --> 24V



## Squooshie (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo
ich möchte mit einer National Instruments Messkarte (USB 6008 ) digitale signale an eine SPS schicken. Leider kann die Messkarte jedoch nur 5V digitale Signale ausgeben. Was benötige ich um aus den 5V ein 24V Signal für die SPS zu machen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2010)

http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_inf...-DC-5V---A-DC-24V---500-mA-plusschaltend.html


Einfach mal geraten...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Squooshie (4 Februar 2010)

das sieht schonmal ganz gut aus.
aber wie macht dieses Ding aus 5V 24V ? brauch ich da ne extra stromversorgung?


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optokoppler


Hast Du ein Glück, dass ich grad' Langeweile habe...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## XAVIER (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Squooshie,

Mit der Messkarte ein Relais mit einer 5V Spule ansteuern und dann die 24V über einen Relaiskontakt auf einen Eingang der S7 schalten.

Ist vielleicht kostengünstiger.


----------



## ToBo (4 Februar 2010)

Vor vielen Jahren hab ich mal eine Erodiermaschine repariert.
Darin war auch EIN Optokoppler. Irre Teil, selbstgebaut.

Ein Fototransistor gegenüber eine kleine Glühlampe. Das
ganze war in einem Aludeckel von einer Colaflasche vergossen.
Als es noch Glasflaschen gab.

Der Fehler war. Die Glühlampe war defekt 

Gruß.

ToBo


----------



## Squooshie (4 Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Das hilft mir wirklich weiter. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch klären ob ein optokoppler gekauft wird oder die variante mit der Spule und dem Relais gebastelt wird ^^

Mfg
Squooshie


----------



## XAVIER (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo Squooshie

nicht Spule und Relais.

Nur ein Relais mit einer 5V DC Spule.


----------



## RobiHerb (5 Februar 2010)

*Betriebssicher*



Squooshie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Das hilft mir wirklich weiter.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch klären ob ein optokoppler gekauft wird oder die variante mit der Spule und dem Relais gebastelt wird ^^
> 
> ...



Aus der Statistik ist die Lösung Optokoppler langlebiger, wo immer sich mechanisch was bewegt (Relais), kann auch etwas sich über die Jahre abnutzen und ausfallen.


----------



## rentier rudi (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Optokoppler gibt es günstig bei Murr-electronik und ist auf jedenfall 
besser als Klappertechnik. Ein P-MOSFET Transistor würde auch gehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TicTac (13 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Squooshie. Daher wollte ich mal Fragen ob das mit dem 5V Relais was oben angegeben ist geklappt hat. Laut Datenblatt kann die Karte eigentlich nur einen Strom von 8,5mA ausgeben was nicht reichen würde um das Relais zu schalten.

Gruß TicTac


----------



## S5-Bastler (13 April 2010)

Was sprich dagegen das Relais mit einen Transistor anzusteuern?


----------



## TicTac (13 April 2010)

Ich bin relativ neu in dem Gebiet und versuche mich gerade ein wenig da einzuarbeiten. Von daher wäre ein einfaches dazwischenschalten durch ein Relais für mich am einfachsten und meine erste Idee. 
Bin aber gerne bereit für andere Ideen. Wie würde eine solche Transistorschaltung aussehen? Mein Ziel ist es mit Hilfe der Karte fünf 5/3 Wegeventile anzusteuern. Dazu benötige ich auch die 24V. Wäre super wenn du mir helfen könntest. .


----------



## bike (13 April 2010)

Also eine Schaltung selber bauen würde ich nicht.
Wenn der Ausgangsstrom reicht würde ich Optokoppler nehmen.
Dann hast du auch eine galvanische Trennung zwischen Ausgang und Aktor


bike


----------



## TicTac (13 April 2010)

Das heißt in der Praxis ich müste nur den richtigen Optokopler zwischen die beiden Quellen setzen und mit dem Ventil verbinden. 
Wie bekomme ich den raus welchen Schaltstrom der Optokopler braucht? Gibt es da eine Formel??


----------



## S5-Bastler (13 April 2010)

Bei den zweiten Beitrag, der von diabolo, ist ein Link dabei. das ist ein Optokopler der ohne Leiterkartenbastellei in einen Schaltschrank eingegebaut werden kann. Da stehrt was von 7 bis 10mA eingangsstrom bei 5V. Musste eigentlich reichen mit deinen 8,5mA.
Oder ist selber Bauen bei dir eine Alternative?


----------



## TicTac (13 April 2010)

Oh das habe ich übersehen. Dann müsste das ja eigentlich reichen. und ist die schnellste alternative. Selber bauen wäre vom Lerneffekt mit Sicherheit besser allerdings wahsscheinlich auch sehr zeitaufwendig und somit momentan ungünstig. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TicTac (27 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen... 
Das ist ja alles schön und gut mit dem oben genannten Optokoppler der Firma Wago, aber funktioniert leider nicht.:sad: Der Optokoppler benötigt zum schalten der LED eine Strom, von 9,7mA. Nur leider gibt die Box nur 8,5mA her.
Daher an dieser Stelle nochmal die Frage nach eine Schaltung zum selber bauen. Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß TicTac


----------



## PN/DP (27 April 2010)

*Vorwiderstand und Optokoppler*



TicTac schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut mit dem oben genannten Optokoppler der Firma Wago, aber funktioniert leider nicht.:sad: Der Optokoppler benötigt zum schalten der LED eine Strom, von 9,7mA. Nur leider gibt die Box nur 8,5mA her.


Dann schalte doch einfach einen Widerstand 120 Ohm (1/8W reicht) als Vorwiderstand zwischen Deine Box
und den Optokoppler. Damit bringst Du den Strom auf knapp unter 8,0mA.
Ich denke mal, daß der Optokoppler auch noch mit 8,0mA bei 4,0V funktioniert.
Am besten mal in einer Testschaltung ausprobieren und ggf. den Widerstand etwas variieren.

Ideal wäre es, wenn Du die Schaltspannung der Box-Ausgänge getrennt anschließen könntest.
Oder sind das OpenCollector-Ausgänge?
Dann bräuchtest Du nur ein Netzteil mit 4VDC für die Schaltspannung Box-zu-Optokoppler.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## TicTac (3 Mai 2010)

Hey...
Habe es mit den Widerständen probiert und es klappt leider immer noch nicht. Habe 100 / 120 / 150 Ohm Widerstände verwendet und kein bei keinem hat der Optokoppler irgendwelche anstalten gemacht um durch zu schalten. Die Spannung ist immer wieder beim versuch des schaltens abgefallen.


----------



## S5-Bastler (3 Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistorgrundschaltungen
Da nimmst du die Emitterschaltung und ersetzt den Lastwiedestand durch die Relaisspule, Freilaufdiode nicht vergessen.
Benutze da irgend einen TUN Transitor BC546 /547 oder so


----------



## PN/DP (3 Mai 2010)

TicTac schrieb:


> Habe es mit den Widerständen probiert und es klappt leider immer noch nicht. Habe 100 / 120 / 150 Ohm Widerstände verwendet und kein bei keinem hat der Optokoppler irgendwelche anstalten gemacht um durch zu schalten. Die Spannung ist immer wieder beim versuch des schaltens abgefallen.


Dann sollten wir uns jetzt mal mit der Innenschaltung Deiner "Box" und dem richtigen Anschluß des Optokopplers beschäftigen.
* Wie heißt Deine Box genau (Hersteller + Typ)
* Hast Du ein Datenblatt oder Schaltbild/Anschlußbild von der Box?

8,5mA Ausgangslast sind schon ungewöhnlich wenig, ist das womöglich direkt ein Ausgang eines TTL-Bausteins?
Steht im Datenblatt vielleicht "*-*IOLmax=8,5mA"? Dann mußt Du nämlich den Optokoppler vom Ausgang zu +5V (+4V) schalten.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Junior (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe hier eine Optokopplerschaltung.
4 mal Eingang 5V.
Die Eingänge gehen jeweils über einen 220ohm Wiederstand und eine Leuchtdiode an den Optokoppler Typ ILQ2.
Der Eingangsstrom ist ca. 8,2mA.
Ausgangsseitig sind BD112 geschaltet.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Junior (3 Mai 2010)

Als Anhang noch das Datenblatt vom Optokoppler


----------

